# new Rhom deccor



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought i'd post a few pics of the rhom's new tank layout now the waters cleared a bit.









Gordeez, if you look closely at the last pic you'll see he's got his mouth open again :rasp:


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

geez york you are an aquatic artist very very very nice


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheers Killarbee, I've got a few ideas for when i get the 450 bowfront.









Unfortunately my car has just cost me £750 to get fixed so i've got to put the bigger setup on hold until i've got the cash again.








Did you ever get the video clip by the way?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome tank, you've got some skills with that.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

yea you are a vary good at keeping your tanks up to stratch, why does your rhom always have its mouth open


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

sasquach, he doesnt always have his mouth open. He just does it when he's just eaten or when he's being aggressive towards my finger/algae scraper :laugh: 
could be down to the size of chunks he bights off the beefheart. He also does it if he's swallowed a whole prawn :nod:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Name This Guy LockJaw York!








Seriously, Awesome ass looking Tank!

Let me ask you something Yorkie, I noticed you got sand, So Do I, Do you have a Pleco in there? Im seriously thinking of dumping mine, he stirs up my sand everytime, and tank gets cloudy and fucks up my filters.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

That's an amazing setup Yorkshire!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Name This Guy LockJaw York!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys








i gave my large plec away because he kept shovelling the sand about. I've got two small bristle noses in there and two clown loaches, there's also a banjo cat in there somewhere. I put the loaches in about a month ago to get rid of the snails and they've done an ace job. there's a small gap at the bottom of the tank backing which they have made their home . To be honest i'm suprised they are all still alive :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, Thats the same crap my guy is doing!
Im going to 86 Him On Out Today!
Hes going to Brujos Tank, again.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Yea, Thats the same crap my guy is doing!
> Im going to 86 Him On Out Today!
> Hes going to Brujos Tank, again.:laugh:
> [snapback]811917[/snapback]​


Yup, they are alright when small but they are a pain when they get big enough to start shovelling the sand. stop being lazy and do your own tank cleaning


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

THATS 1 BAD ASS SETUP YOU HAVE THERE


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Yup, they are alright when small but they are a pain when they get big enough to start shovelling the sand. stop being lazy and do your own tank cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...I just bought one of those Mag Float thingies, like the one on your tanks, works great!
Now I need to DUmp my Pleco, let my sand sit, and I will be Fine.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

not fair, you mak all of our tanks look bad, but imo you need to trade the fake drift for some real drift wood


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate you even more! lol, it looks so sweet man, you have a lot of talent in aquascaping







.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

What kind of Rhom is that??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kove32 said:


> What kind of Rhom is that??
> [snapback]812049[/snapback]​


serra







he doesent know
but a rhom is a rhom

it looks really nice yorkie


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You've changed your camera settings, I like it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You've changed your camera settings, I like it
> [snapback]812226[/snapback]​


Pictures look clearer(No Noise, Lower ISO?)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez- make sure no sand grains get between the magnet, it scratches the glass real easy,









rbp4- had real bogwood, but i fancied a change. Wait til the fake gets a little dirty and some algae growth. It will look loads better then i hope. There's another post i made with before and after pics when i had real wood in the setup.

Jac- thanks dude, i really enjoy aquascaping, thats why the tank gets moved about a lot. Got some ace ideas for how i want the tank to look when i get bored of this deccor. Just need to source the materials

Kove- Death's right, i havent got a clue what sort of rhom he is. Found him at my lfs where he was marked up as a black piranha.

Twitch- removed a lot of the surface plants when i redecorated so there's more light, therefore i can turn the iso down while keeping the shutter speed :nod:


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Preferred the original set up Yorkie, but like my caribe tank was, it's a sod to keep clean. Like the artificial wood, that's what I got in my rhom tank...Wharfe Aquatics ??
Does your rhom dig ? Bloody sure mine thinks it's a cichlid, it digs in that sand like it's on bonus !!!!

Good luck mate,

Rich


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

caribekeeper said:


> Does your rhom dig ? _Bloody sure mine thinks it's a cichlid, it digs in that sand like it's on bonus !!!!_
> Good luck mate,
> 
> Rich
> [snapback]812585[/snapback]​











I liked that!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

> (caribekeeper @ Dec 23 2004, 12:55 AM)
> Does your rhom dig ? Bloody sure mine thinks it's a cichlid, it digs in that sand like it's on bonus !!!!
> Good luck mate,
> 
> ...


I've just spent an hour tidying up the tank, removing some old bits of left over sandeel lunch, tidying up the lighting wiring and generally making the tank look ***** and span for any Xmas visitors that may appear.
Put everything away, made a cuppa, sat down to admire my handiwork and watched the rhom dig his way all around the tank bottom, sand going everywhere and big bare glass patches showing again. This time he dug the plants up as well.....

Anybody wanna buy a rhom !!!!!

Rich


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Is the the 12in. you got?


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Is the the 12in. you got?
> [snapback]812709[/snapback]​


Yes mate....12" of sheer bloody evil.

Rich


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I think that recebtley you have been taking the sickest pics,congrats.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

351winsor said:


> I think that recebtley you have been taking the sickest pics,congrats.
> [snapback]812711[/snapback]​











Especially THESE new ones!
Alot let noise...Super Clear pics, IMO.
Great Stuff


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Preferred the original set up Yorkie, but like my caribe tank was, it's a sod to keep clean. Like the artificial wood, that's what I got in my rhom tank...Wharfe Aquatics ??
> Does your rhom dig ? Bloody sure mine thinks it's a cichlid, it digs in that sand like it's on bonus !!!!
> 
> Good luck mate,
> ...


Thanks Rich, never seen my rhom digging, he spends all his time patroling the front of the tank and stareing at the gf's cats








My oscars on the otherhand are always spitting out mouthfulls of sand. If they carry on i might just have to introduce the rhom to them :laugh:

thanks 351 and Gordeez, i'm slowly getting used to the different camera settings.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow your setup is the BEST I have ever seen! Simply awesome!


----------



## arabian night (Dec 24, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

bow fronts rock my socks off ahaha


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Daaaaamn







Yorkshire


----------

